# bachmann DCC controler not controlling DCC engine.



## raym (Oct 23, 2013)

My Bachmann DCC controller was working fine last night,but today it's not working all to well. I can turn the lights on/off just fine but the engine wont move, But the DC engines will still move using the controler. Also, it controls my DC engines just fine.

I know the engine is still good because when I hook it up to my DC controler it move just fine. 

The controller is only a couple months old, thanks.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The problem could still be in the engine as the DCC decoder could have taken a dive, they can do that and still work on DC.
You need to give more information, Bachmann makes more than one DCC system, and who is the engines manufacture, and model, and what DCC decoder is in it if known.
Is this the only DCC decoder equipped engine that you have?


----------



## raym (Oct 23, 2013)

NIMT said:


> The problem could still be in the engine as the DCC decoder could have taken a dive, they can do that and still work on DC.
> You need to give more information, Bachmann makes more than one DCC system, and who is the engines manufacture, and model, and what DCC decoder is in it if known.
> Is this the only DCC decoder equipped engine that you have?


the DCC controller is the EZ-command.

the engine is a bachmann SD40-2, not sure on the decoder. And yes, it is the only Dcc engine I have.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sometimes it's worth the time to try to reset the locomotive to
factory defaults, even tho you may not have changed them. 

Your Bachmann CD would tell you how to do that.

If that doesn't do it, Bachmann has an excellent warranty 
service. Send the loco back to them (see their website)
along with a copy of your receipt when you bought it. Most
likely they'll send a brand new locomotive in return.

Use your shippers insurance.

It'll take about a month, from my experience.

Don


----------



## raym (Oct 23, 2013)

sadly I do not have a recept for the engine as I bought it used a few months back. Been a real great runner, only a couple annoying issues with it. But I dont have a way to reset the decoder. So I guess I'll have to figure somthign else out, maybe buy a new decoder for it.

I have however noticed that only the rear light turns on/off and dims/brightens. Nothing else seems to work. It did suddenly run up when I had the power at WOT, but wouldent reduce speed when I throttled down. 


Thanks.

Here is a pic of the decoder.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Raym

I assume from your posts that you did not get the Bachmann
DVD with your set. The instructions for changing the decoder
are on it.

If that is the case here is a procedure that may activate your
locomotive.

First, you know what address # is assigned to your loco, they
come from the factory set to #3.

Press #3 (or the # assigned to your loco) HOLD IT DOWN.
Press STOP button. 
Release the button you are holding down.
Press another # button, say 5. The loco should react with a jerk.
Press and release Stop. 

This procedure changes the address from #3 (or whatever)
to # 5

Try running the loco.

If this fails to get you going it would be best to contact Bachmann and
replace the decoder it seems. Just go to Bachmann.com.

Don


----------



## raym (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks guys. Fixed it this morning. I had tried the process once before but I guess I must have done it wrong.


----------

